# Maple Bowl



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 9, 2017)

I visited with @Mike1950 a couple of weeks ago, he donated some maple to the Vet's Garage. During my last two visits I started making this bowl with a piece of that maple and this week I brought it home to finish it up. Thank you Mike, awesome piece of wood! I believe the other guys are enjoying it equally as much.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice gesture Mike. Beautiful bowl with some outstanding color.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice turn David! Beautiful work on a beautiful piece of wood. 
@Mike1950 - very generous of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2017)

Nicely done! Nice pics too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

Beautiful bowl! That's a wonderful generous thing @Mike1950! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice work. Both Kathie and I very glad to be able to donate some wood. Heaven knows I have plenty.. happy to hear they are enjoying it. Looking forward to visting Vet's garage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 9, 2017)

Beautiful bowl and awesome piece of maple ... very generous @Mike1950

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2017)

Awe, @Mike1950 does have a heart.

Seriously though, very nice bowl and great gesture Mike. Kudo's to both of you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 12, 2017)

You both are solid guys. Well you anyway David. WB folks seem to always be on the right side of things! Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 13, 2017)

Truly beautiful!
Tom


----------



## spaz (Jun 16, 2017)

That's really beautiful! Nice and clean. I was curious what type of finish you put on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 16, 2017)

@spaz , after sanding to 600 I applied two coats of thinned sanding sealer,sanded back and applied then danish oil. After the third application of the danish oil I let it cure for five days then buffed and lastly I applied renaissance wax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

